# Renting Points



## Scouteron (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello, I am new here and to DVC.  I just purchased a 25 point share in the Beach Club through resale.  We wanted to go with a package from Disney but it was too  expensive.  I thought this may be a good alternative  for a couple of years.  Does anyone have any experience in "Renting" points?  
Any thouughts, comments or advice would be helpful


----------



## slum808 (Jul 26, 2012)

Renting points is easy. There are many sites you can use, including TUG Marketplace. I normally use www.mouseowners.com. Anyone can rent points and have an owner make a reservation for you. Since you are an owner you can have the points transfered into your account. Points will range from $10-$13/point depending on resort and expirartion date. There are some rules that I've summarized below. 

You can only have one transfer in or out of your account per use year.
You can not accept money or other compensation for point transfers (everyone does, Disney just doesn't want to get in the middle of a transaction gone wrong)
Points will retain their original expiration date
Points will retain their original home resort booking windows
You can not transfer points that have been banked or borrowed
You can not borrow transfered points
You can bank transfered points
You will not see the transfered points in your online account
You can not use online booking with your transfered points, you must call in

So if you want home resort preference to BCV you need to rent BCV points.
Make sure that the will be good during the time frame you plan to travel.
Make sure you rent enough, because you only get one transfer.

Lastly, Welcome to TUG and DVC!


----------



## voicev13 (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reply.  Thanks, I'm new to DVC and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## slum808 (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome to DVC and Tug.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 23, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Renting points is easy. There are many sites you can use, including TUG Marketplace. I normally use www.mouseowners.com. Anyone can rent points and have an owner make a reservation for you.



just to clarify a few things, when you rent pts (as stated, you are actually renting a reservation, not pts themselves) you will not be able to call MS to check on the reservation or make any changes.  doesn't matter that you are an owner, the owner who made the reservation controls it until you check in.

the alternative is a transfer of pts (transferring is different than renting) where you do actually get the pts transferred into your account. the advantage is that you control the reservation...the disadvantage, again, is that you can only get one transfer per year.


----------



## VivianLynne (Aug 24, 2012)

You should LOVE that 25 point contract. 

You and your family living under your roof will get the discount on Annual Passes and their renewal discount is even better.


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome to DVC and TUG.

My first choice would be a transfer - then of course, renting points.

Have fun planning


----------

